# Hopperz are Here



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

It's on.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Awesome photos thesh!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Ive tied up a bunch. Ready for some hopper dropper action. A lot of ants and beetles too.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Is it legal to fish with live hoppers?


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

BULLOCK9-

No not legal on sections designated as Artificial Only. Live Hoppers would be considered bait similar to worms. But on section were bait is allowed Yes fish a hopper under a Bobber works great.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Brookieguy, this year there seems to be a bumper crop.

Anyone have a favorite pattern?

Bullock: I recognize that some people do fish with, b... ba... buh... the "B" word, but I try not to think about it.

Pages 8 and 9 of the fishing guidebook cover the use of the method we don't speak of. I can't recall seeing anything mentioning terrestrials as prohibited, except of course in waters designated artificial fly and lure only.

Slap something big and foamy down instead.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

BULLOCK9 said:


> Is it legal to fish with live hoppers?


Yes it is legal and productive....don't feed fish plastic and lint, they can't digest it.. :O•-:


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

I was just wondering because my boy wanted to try it last weekend. I did read the proc and it wasn't specific about hoppers. I'm a new flyfisherman and i bought some hoppers from cabelas and sportsmans, but they don't look anywhere near as good as the one in your pic.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice shot on that foam bug thresherboy !!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Yes it is legal and productive....don't feed fish plastic and lint, they can't digest it..


I do have to admit that anyone who grubs around long enough to catch a mess of live hoppers deserves to catch a few smallish trout.  :mrgreen:

The same does not go for your Folgers can freshly topped off at the 'crawler stand .45. :V|:



.45 said:


> Nice shot on that foam bug thresherboy !!


Much obliged my friend.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

sweet pics thresher!! holy crap that foam one is almost too pretty to use!! it would be a shame to get that all shredded up from a few big browns! 
did you tie that yourself, or can i purchase some somewhere!!??


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

*!*



threshershark said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is legal and productive....don't feed fish plastic and lint, they can't digest it..
> ...


Much obliged my friend.[/quote:1d76t3sz]
HAha the crawler stand. Verlo Ottly's sexy worms!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Anyone have a favorite pattern?


I really like Swishers PMX! Madam X are nice too. I am looking for good foam patterns... Thresh do you know of a good resource for foam bodied PMX or similar rubber legged hopper patterns?? These dudes likes our hopper patterns on Saturday!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: !*



brookieguy1 said:


> HAha the crawler stand. Verlo Ottly's sexy worms!!


Too lumpy, full of newspaper clippings and stuff. Harmons and Wallys have good crawlers..


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> Did you tie that yourself, or can i purchase some somewhere!!??


Thanks Deadicated - this fly is my tie, but it's a copy of the Gorilla Hopper that Rainy's makes.

http://rainysflies.com/siteassist_image ... 0/0525.jpg

Nortah:

I tie these using the Gorilla foam body: http://rainysflies.com/gorilla.php

Lots of fly shops deal in Rainy's flies or can order them. Fish Tech stocks a general selection but can special order sizes/colors and usually get them in within a couple days.

I also really like their "Grand Hopper" for a more compact profile.

http://rainysflies.com/siteassist_image ... 0/0503.jpg

They also have a boxed set called the Rainy's Favorite Terrestrial Collection with some excellent hoppers, stones, ants, beetles, and spiders - mainly foam stuff.

http://rainysflies.com/favortieterrestrials.php


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Great info, thanks Thresh


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

If you want to tie up some hopper patterns, this one will put some fish on the line





Sweet looking tie Threshershark and nice fish Nortah. Love this time of year.


----------

